# Daten von MySQL nach MSSql probleme beim schreiben



## miketronik (3. Jul 2006)

Hallo,

ich muss Daten aus einer MySQL Tabelle in eine MSSQL Tabelle schreiben, dabei meckert der MS SQL Treiber, das am Anfang Ausführungszeichen im Textfeld stehen.

Da habe ich gedacht ich ersetze die " in nichts, zum beispiel so:


```
public class Start {

	public static void main(String[] args) {

		String text = "Das ist ein \" Anführungszeichen und noch eins \", das wars.";

		System.out.println(text);
		text.replaceAll("\"", " ");
		System.out.println(text);
	}
}
```

das funzt nicht, warum, oder ist das anders gedacht?

Danke Mike


----------



## DP (3. Jul 2006)

strings sind immutable. mach mal

text = text.replaceAll("\"", " ");


----------



## miketronik (3. Jul 2006)

Ja, danke das war das Problem,

gibt es eine vorgefertigte Klasse zum schreiben von SQL-Statement? Wenn ich z.B. in ein Textfeld sowas reinschreibe: Mike's Bierkeller, gibt ne Exception weil das ' als Trennzeichen für das Statement gedacht wird?


----------



## DP (3. Jul 2006)

java.sql.PreparedStatement macht das für dich


```
PreparedStatement s;
   s = con.prepareStatement ("INSERT INTO tabelle1 (feld1, feld2) VALUES(?,?)");
   s.setString (1, string1);
   s.setString (2, string2);
   s.executeUpdate ();
   s.close ();
```


----------

